# Little white worms crawling on glass



## snodog (Feb 10, 2009)

What the heck are these things? I have had my terrarium set up now for a good while (minus the frogs) and recently got a piece of driftwood which seems to endlessly collect mold which I have cleaned and cleaned now noticed these godda#n little tiny white worms riggling up the glass. They appear to be only about 1/8th of an inch and all white barely even noticeable they move. I washed the walls with vinegar and took out water and replaced with boiled and treated water...any ideas?


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

your right, there white worms 
i tried finding a link that used to be in the beginer section called "whats that crawling in my tank" it had a good picture.
their a healthy thing to have in your viv so don't worry.


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

Kyle and his sense making moved it to the identification forum. 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/identification-forum/14622-what-my-frog-tank.html


----------



## snodog (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks I just actually found that they do look like that good to know but still...gross


----------

